# Downgrade port



## ccc (May 7, 2010)

Hi

Howto downgrade an installed port, for example from Perl 5.10 to 5.8 on freeBSD 7.3?


----------



## zeiz (May 7, 2010)

Long ago I tried to downgrade perl5.10>5.8 because that time all the packages were build with 5.8 and only compiling from ports was possible having 5.10
However "everything" depends on perl and finally I chose just to reinstall everything (including FreeBSD itself) to get rid of mess I created trying to replace those 2 monsters.
Nowadays all the packages seem are built with 5.10. Just curious: why do you need the downgrade?


----------



## expl (May 7, 2010)

Downgrading in FreeBSD is simple..

#1 forcefully deinstall the package
#2 fetch an older version of port from FreeBSD CVS or get the older package and install it


----------



## ondra_knezour (May 7, 2010)

expl said:
			
		

> Downgrading in FreeBSD is simple..
> 
> #1 forcefully deinstall the package
> #2 fetch an older version of port from FreeBSD CVS or get the older package and install it



Shouldn't be required add
#3 Rebuild all ports depending on downgraded port? Because those ports may depends on newer libraries installed with port, which has been forcefully deinstalled.

Or use pkg_libchk from sysutils/bsdadminscripts to check, if all library dependencies pro all installed ports are satisfied and act depending on output of this check.

In case there doesn't coexist two version of downgraded port like in case of perl 5.8/5.10 mentionded before, you may be interested in ports-mgmt/portdowngrade tool.


----------



## expl (May 7, 2010)

ondra_knezour said:
			
		

> Shouldn't be required add
> #3 Rebuild all ports depending on downgraded port? Because those ports may depends on newer libraries installed with port, which has been forcefully deinstalled.
> 
> Or use pkg_libchk from sysutils/bsdadminscripts to check, if all library dependencies pro all installed ports are satisfied and act depending on output of this check.
> ...



In case of Perl you should only rebuild APIs for it.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2010)

expl said:
			
		

> In case of Perl you should only rebuild APIs for it.



Thx, but howto rebuild APIs for Perl 5.8?


----------



## expl (May 7, 2010)

ccc said:
			
		

> Thx, but howto rebuild APIs for Perl 5.8?



Well its mostly packages that start with p5-*


----------

